# Robert Quarry R.I.P.



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

R.I.P.










http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0175030/

http://vampire-movies.blogspot.com/2009/02/rest-in-peace-robert-quarry-1925-2009.html


----------

